
A Smart Billboard That Detects and Coughs at Smokers – CityLab - bilifuduo
http://www.citylab.com/design/2017/01/a-billboard-that-hacks-and-coughs-at-smokers/513194/
======
gaspoweredcat
Great, so we have "holier than thou" robots now too then. I'm surprised the
Toyota Prius doesn't do this already, it would save its owners the job!

